# deleted advertisement



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

ad deleted


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

deleted quote of advertisement


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice to see a Canadian exported dog in this breeding too. Congrats Carolyn.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats from us, too! But ads are placed through the "classified" link above. 

Thank you!


----------

